# PS/2 pointing device error



## amysue000 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm posting for a friend of mine who cannot post because mouse suddenly wont work. They are running Win 98 on IBM Personal Computer 750

Here's their situation: it doesent accept setting to default - i do the F10 look at the mouce (have to tab to it and press enter) and it says installed then i save and exit utilities and finish reboot and no pointer! go back into start upa nd it says poinintg device error.

It looks like it accepted the change to default - but it doesent fix it and when i come back in again it did not fix the problem.

then when i go tot he set up utilites and choose mouse and help it says "PS/2 style pointing devise is not installed"

I had a mouse working - then i updated my windows 98 to some 6 pak deal and right after downloaded outlook express - ismy problem that i answered a question yes on some question and that must of needed a no answer???


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Try , Right click on "My Computer"/ Properties/Device Manager. Highlight your Mouse, click on remove, Re-boot and see if Windows will recognize the Mouse.


----------



## amysue000 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'll relay your suggetion, thank you!

I am certain she cannot right click though without a mouse. Any other way to get there without mouse?


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

oops sorry, you can use you keyboard arrows to access what you need.


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

AmySue ; I am so sorry for cutting you short on information ; I was at work today and I use XP a work. I use 98SE at home so I wasn't able to furnish you with what you needed. Below is the link that will tell you how to access what you need through your keyboard. I apologize. Good Luck !!

http://www.isc-unlimited.com/tiptrick/shortkeystt.html#as


----------



## amysue000 (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for helpful keyboard keys link!!! She says after following the instructions, -after reboot, no mouse is recongnized ( no mouse icon) and still getting " 8603 pointing device error" after reboot. 


When in the device manager, that part says she has mouse, but in the utilities part it says the mouse is uninstalled. 


She has microsoft intellipoint 4.1 , that is suppose to be the new driver she downloaded before mouse trouble.


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

OK ,Reinstall the drivers for the mouse from the manufacturer's web site.
Reinstall Direct x from here......www.microsoft.com/directx
That should fix it. Good Luck !!!


----------



## amysue000 (Oct 23, 2003)

Heard back from them, woohooo~ PROBLEM SOLVED. Thanks for your time, brainwork, and help PACALIS :up:  

amysue000


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Glad we could be of assistance . Take Care !!


----------

